# Bottom Bag Clamp



## Mike Burke (Feb 9, 2016)

Hello, I just got my new Wynn filter for the top of my 2HP Grizzly dust collector. Now I need to change the bottom bag to the Poly bags. I am looking for a good clamp for the bottom bag. I could take the cheap fabric strap of my old bag ( which I will for now) but was wanting to get a quick clamp one. What are you guys using ? 
What would be a good clamp for my bottom Poly Bag ?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I use the stock clamp from a delta 50-850.


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*use both*

I put the poly bag on then use the other bag over the poly. this makes it a lot easyer to change, carl.


----------



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

How much was your wynn


----------



## Mike Burke (Feb 9, 2016)

Wynn Filter $142.00 shipped to my door. 

So far I like it. I think it lets more air move through the system. I am going to clean my shop really good and then see how much dust is on things in a couple weeks. I just took the web strap of my other bag and it worked just fine. 

Oh....and I did get some 1/8 x 1" weather strip foam and put it around where the poly bag gets held on by the strap and I think that helped seal it up a little better.


----------



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

Do you have the specs on your Wynn or can you link to their website the one you got? I am looks at another filter I wanted to compare . Thanks u


----------



## Mike Burke (Feb 9, 2016)

35A274BLOL Cartridge Kit


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Mike Burke said:


> I could take the cheap fabric strap of my old bag ( which I will for now) but was wanting to get a quick clamp one. What are you guys using ?
> What would be a good clamp for my bottom Poly Bag ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


The quick clamp types are garbage in my opinion. 

I prefer the cinch straps any day of the week that ends in the letter 'Y'. 

A cinch strap will apply even pressure all the way around as compared to the quick clamp types which will have 'points' that dig in first...


----------



## Mike Burke (Feb 9, 2016)

So what kind of Cinch Strap do you suggest ?
Thanks


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Big-Horn-11777-20-Inch-Collection/dp/B002LVUWGI


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Mike Burke said:


> So what kind of Cinch Strap do you suggest ?
> Thanks


I will get you some pictures tomorrow. 

and try to show you some of the differences that you can expect with the different kinds.



The kind that ryan50 just linked you to is damn near the worst of the worst (the 'spring' is the only part that keeps it from being THE WORST of the worst).






Just my opinion but I will try to get some pics tomorrow to help explain why and let you draw your own conclusions. Hopefully others will share pictures of their actual experiences with the different clamps as well. 

If you already have the cinch strap that I think you do left over from your old Grizzly bag - You are good to go like you are and don't need to spend any more money.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

OnealWoodworking said:


> The kind that ryan50 just linked you to is damn near the worst of the worst (the 'spring' is the only part that keeps it from being THE WORST of the worst).


I have the stock delta clamp on mine, which doesn't have the spring, and it works perfectly fine. It's held a plastic bag on the bottom of my dust collector for years, with zero leakage. 

I suppose there are probably other styles of clamps that will accomplish the same thing, but at some point you've gotta ask, is there really any difference??


----------



## Mike Burke (Feb 9, 2016)

Yes..please do take some photos and explain the differences between them. The cinch strap i have is 3/4" wide and has a square metal ring with a sliding pin in the middle. .....strap goes through and pull it tight as you can.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Mike Burke said:


> Yes..please do take some photos and explain the differences between them. The cinch strap i have is 3/4" wide and has a square metal ring with a sliding pin in the middle. .....strap goes through and pull it tight as you can.


That is my absolute favorite kind of cinch strap.


----------



## Mike Burke (Feb 9, 2016)

Well looks like I'm good to go then.
Thanks


----------

